
Ask HN: Central location for cursory algorithm research? - rayvy
Is there anywhere on the interwebs that allows you to look up an algorithm (or scroll through a list of some sort), to see a brief overview of its basics (creator, what its used for, etc)?<p>Example: I go to [website.com] and type &quot;Diffie-Hellman&quot;, then get a small blurb about the Diffie-Hellman key exchange algo.
======
PaulHoule
Wikipedia?

